# What can you tell me about 2001 D-max



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

What can you guys tell me about the 2001 chevy 2500 with the D-max?? Im looking at one right now with 130k on it. Are they good trucks, Do they have the allison trans in it? Good,bad,ugly?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

all dmax trucks have the allison, injectors were problematic in the lb7's but they do get the best MPG's. Not terribly expensive (not exactly cheap either lol) to do them if you can yourself though.


----------



## crete5245 (Aug 24, 2006)

Very good motor and transmission. As stated the injectors are on the inside of the valve cover and if they leak, you can not see it till it fills the crankcase up with fuel. You need to change the fuel filter often, as in every 10k miles. A class I took recommended that you change it everytime you change your oil... The other big problem is the front hub bearings, they seem to go out often and not cheap to replace, with a plow on the front they will wear out faster..


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

At those miles, injectors may have been fixed. Check the coolant. On 01's and some 02's, poorly maintained coolant can electrolocize the head gasket. I've had 2 01's do it around 250k each. I've had 6 Dmaxes total and love them. 01 would be the year I'd avoid, unless it was a killer deal. My last 01 I bought with 254k with a bad HG. Paid $3k for the truck. Fixed it, injectors, etc and ended up losing money. I also own a 7.3, 6.0 PSD and 2 Cummins. Of any of them, Dmax still has my #1 pick.

That truck had a plow on it too......look at the valance


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Get me the VIN and I can tell you if the injectors were done on it, but they probably have at that mileage and they're usually good to go from there.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

affekonig;1326088 said:


> get me the vin and i can tell you if the injectors were done on it, but they probably have at that mileage and they're usually good to go from there.


vin: 1gchk29151e269233

Also whats the going rate for a truck like this?? They are asking $13,900 at a smaller dealer, I would obviously try and beat them down quite a bit on it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

That's pretty high. Trucks are high right now, and it looks clean, but.........................


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Yea i know i cant imagine paying any more then 11,500k for this truck.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh man you are finally looking at a diesel and you're gonna go with a Chevy? I know you run a good business but have you ever considered going with the same truck or even the same color to help establish your "brand"?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Yea i know im all over the road with trucks lol One day i want the entire fleet to be red.

Funny thing is they have a blue dodge just my mine there.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

There's actually no record of the injectors being done under warranty, which is strange. I'd still guess that they've been done by now. It did have a new trans put in a 12k, but that doesn't mean much at this point. That was the only major repair other than a valve body before that.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Let us know what your mom finally decides.


----------



## Grumpydave (Nov 24, 2010)

Had a '01 Dually 1st gen D-max.. Got 110,000 miles on it and had a head gasket go. Bad head,did both...big bucks...3500 miles later did injectors. More big bucks. GM was filing for bankruptcy at the time so no help there. Loved the truck right til it broke. Now have a V-10 '09 Ford F-350. Wish I could get the Allison in the Ford. Good Luck with whatever you decide. Dave


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I might even take a look at this dodge. this one has 100k on it

VIN: 3D7KU28C14G194200


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

My service truck is an 01. I bought it with bad injectors and gave under $5000 for it. Put the injectors in myself for about $1500, and overnight the truck doubled in value... for once.

She is still running stong at almost 207,000 miles.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Ill sell ya my 99 F250 for $8500. 370k ;-)


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I just bought my 02 a couple months ago. I did a ton of research on them before I bought it. Mine has 175K on it and I paid $9K for it. I looked up the vin on mine and from what I can tell the injectors are original. If you go on diesel place you can find a few LB7's that have gone into the 200K with original injectors. I have my fingers crossed on mine. But I am prepared to do the job myself if some go bad. If you do the job yourself it should cost you $1500-$1700. I also found out that all the injectors don't go bad at once. You can find the bad ones and just replace them. The reason most people do them all on the LB7 is because to get to them it is a big job. And they figure replace them all and you don't have to do the job again for awhile. If you do the job yourself you could just do the injectors that go bad. Would save you a ton of money but cost you time down the road if others go bad. Also the allison is a 5 speed not 6. The duramax and allison are a tough combination. But another thing I would pass on is I would never buy a duramax that had any kind of tuners on it unless it was dirt cheap. Some of those tuners can push the allison to hard.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1326355 said:


> I might even take a look at this dodge. this one has 100k on it
> 
> VIN: 3D7KU28C14G194200


That looks real nice. Is it an 03, 04, or 04.5?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

says its an 04


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1327142 said:


> says its an 04


Good. Some of the 03's came with the 47RE trans which you do not want. You can tell if it is an 04 or 04.5 by looking for a cat converter or checking the valve cover sticker. The 04.5 will have the cat and the sticker will say 325 hp. Both years are good.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Blue Book says retail is a little over $15 grand, private party in good condition is around 13. They're good trucks, it looks like its had a plow on it for sure. No matter what you buy, I don't care if its a Ford, Chevy or Dodge, they ALL have the "well, these trucks are known for...." issues. Those early Duramax's happen to be "known" to have bad injectors.



JDiepstra;1326133 said:


> Oh man you are finally looking at a diesel and you're gonna go with a Chevy? I know you run a good business but have you ever considered going with the same truck or even the same color to help establish your "brand"?


I'd rather buy a GOOD truck with the intention to get it painted someday than have a fleet of beat on and broken down trucks but damn they look good cuz they're all the same color!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Another thing on the LB7's is the water pump has been known to be an issue too.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

MikeRi24;1327198 said:


> Blue Book says retail is a little over $15 grand, private party in good condition is around 13. They're good trucks, it looks like its had a plow on it for sure. No matter what you buy, I don't care if its a Ford, Chevy or Dodge, they ALL have the "well, these trucks are known for...." issues. Those early Duramax's happen to be "known" to have bad injectors.
> 
> I'd rather buy a GOOD truck with the intention to get it painted someday than have a fleet of beat on and broken down trucks but damn they look good cuz they're all the same color!


Haha very funny. As you already admitted, Duramax's have known issues. Please tell me what known issues there are for an 04 Dodge Ram with a Cummins. Please also keep in mind that I have one and will be able to shoot you down when you say front end or transmission. That's all old old old news that has long been taken care of.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

JDiepstra;1327616 said:


> Haha very funny. As you already admitted, Duramax's have known issues. Please tell me what known issues there are for an 04 Dodge Ram with a Cummins. Please also keep in mind that I have one and will be able to shoot you down when you say front end or transmission. That's all old old old news that has long been taken care of.


Your in the wrong section. A duramax with bad injectors could smoke your perfect running cummins any day.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I dont wanna get into a pissing match about trucks, considering im a dodge fan.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Neither do I. I don't go in the ford or dodge section saying how great my chevy is.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

I love my 02 lb7 duramax. Most common things on the lb7's injectors,water pump, and the injection pump. other than that they are a great motor.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

mossman381;1327709 said:


> Your in the wrong section. A duramax with bad injectors could smoke your perfect running cummins any day.


I would take that bet anyday.



mossman381;1327722 said:


> Neither do I. I don't go in the ford or dodge section saying how great my chevy is.


I only mentioned it because the OP showed a picture of a Dodge diesel he was considering of which I have a fair amount of knowledge. Please show me where I said a Dodge was better than a Ford or Chevy.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

JDiepstra;1328638 said:


> I would take that bet anyday.


Give me some time to work on mine and I might take you up on that. Where in MI are you at?


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

My 02 just turned 200k on stock injectors no issues yet. I will never buy a gas truck again love towing anything I want and pushing a ton of snow and sipping fuel.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

JDiepstra;1327616 said:


> Haha very funny. As you already admitted, Duramax's have known issues. Please tell me what known issues there are for an 04 Dodge Ram with a Cummins. Please also keep in mind that I have one and will be able to shoot you down when you say front end or transmission. That's all old old old news that has long been taken care of.


No reason to take shots at anyone here....I don't recall where I took a shot at Dodge in this thread? Look, I'm a firm believer in the theory that "you buy what works for you." I've always had GM trucks, from the time I was 16 til now. My parents always had GM products growing up and never had any major issues with them.When I looked at new trucks last fall, I did a 24 hour test drive on a 2007 Ram 2500, and to be honest, I just didnt like the truck. I'm not gonna sit here and nit pick about it like "well the air conditioning knob could be 1/4" over to the left more" because thats just pointless. I just wasnt crazy about the truck. I'm also not going to sit here and list out reason to why I like my Chevys. I just do. They work for me and I will continue to purchase them. I'm glad you like your Dodge, obviously it works for you and sounds like you have no reason to not buy another in the future.

Oh and BTW, the transmissions and front ends on Dodges are old issues, so are injectors and waterpumps on 6.6 Duramaxs. They fixed those issues with the LLY and LBZ engines Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

campkd6;1328946 said:


> My 02 just turned 200k on stock injectors no issues yet. I will never buy a gas truck again love towing anything I want and pushing a ton of snow and sipping fuel.


How many hours on yours? I believe mine has about 4400.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mine doesn't have the hour meter. I may have to put it on my buddy's scanner and see if it shows hours.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

^^^ Yes it does, all 99-up GM's do. With the truck off, hold down the OD trip button.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok I will go try that.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just looked and that works. Cool. 7445 hours


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

campkd6;1331739 said:


> Just looked and that works. Cool. 7445 hours


sounds like they let that truck idle a fair amount.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

yeah it was a farm truck before i bought it. had 167,000 when i got it


----------

